# 94 Audi 100 Help - Oil Pressure Spiking



## FORUM720 (Feb 29, 2004)

what up

so i am a total Audi 100 n00b--first time w/ one, been with VW's/B6's my whole life. although I have found some things that are surprisingly similar to the 2 Mk3's I have owned, lot of this stuff is foreign to me! that being said, any help in this matter would be awesome:

just picked up a 94 100 cs Quattro for $1,200. the thing is gangster. 170k. it is honestly the nicest car I have ever seen for the price--no warning lights, good compression, and everything works perfectly. just a solid car. EXCEPT for the oil pressure.

*the oil pressure gauge likes to spike with the throttle when the motor is cold, then when it warms up it just likes to stay up. often times after about 10 minutes the CEL pops on, but then it's off w/ a cold motor. checked the oil level and it is high (as this was my first thought) but could high oil level really be causing this? what about oil pressure relief valve? is this easy to check/fix on 100's? never dealt w/ it b4. any ideas on how to drain some oil from the case w/out pulling the plug? maybe someone just put in an oil w/ too high of a viscosity? seems to be 5/30 tho. Thank you all in advance! i really appreciate it*

p4c:


----------



## FORUM720 (Feb 29, 2004)

oil was 15w/40, so i changed it to 10w/30 for the upcoming winter--new filter and all, oil level is perfect...pressure still peaking w/ throttle. any ideas?!


----------

